# DIRT Tax for 2011



## Selbeep (27 Jun 2011)

The tax on savings increased in 2011 to 27%.  However, I've noticed that on the Revenue Commissioners website it states that where the interest is credited less frequently than annually that a rate of 30% applies.  Does anyone know is this the case with an 18 month savings account which I have with the EBS?  I would be grateful for any comments.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lightning (27 Jun 2011)

I think it depends on how often the bank applies the deposit interest. 

For example, the longer term deposits often apply interest each 6 months, so it is not subject to the higher rate. 

If EBS only apply the interest once, at maturity, and the term deposit is 1 year 6 months then I would think you are subject to the higher rate.


----------



## Black Rock (28 Jun 2011)

*NTMA State Savings are mostly tax free*

Most NTMA State Savings products are *not* subject to any tax, not 27%, not 30%.

All lump sums payable on maturity are tax free in Ireland and this applies to the 
· 10% paid on Savings Bonds - 3 year (no annual interest paid) 
· 11% paid on the National Solidarity Bond - 4 year 
· 21% paid on Savings Certificate - 5 ½ year (no annual interest paid)
· 40% paid on the National Solidarity Bonds - 10 year 

DIRT is only at 27% is only applied to the annual interest (never to lump sum paid on maturity) which is paid on the 
· Ordinary Deposit Account (demand)- 1% pa = 1% Gross / 0.72% NET after tax 
· Deposit A/c Plus (30 day notice) - 3% pa = 3% Gross / 2.19% NET after tax 
· The National Solidarity Bond 4 year - 1% pa = 4% Gross / 2.92% NET after tax 
· The National Solidarity Bond 10 year- 1% pa =10% Gross / 7.30% NET after tax


----------



## Lightning (28 Jun 2011)

Ooops ... sorry Blackrock, I was using the payment frequency of the NTMA products as an example of where some longer term deposits are not subject to the higher tax rate due to annual or bi-annual payment frequencies. As you correctly pointed out the NTMA products are DIRT free.

A better example would be a Rabo 5 year term deposit that offers the option of annual interest payments.


----------



## Selbeep (30 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies.  May I take it then that I would not be subject to the 30% DIRT tax on an 18 month savings account.


----------



## Gervan (1 Jul 2011)

I think the 30% rate applies to products where the final interest amount is not known in advance.


----------

